# Wildsau - Marathon



## Octopuse300 (25. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand die genaue Anschrift der Warndthalle Ludweiler?
Vielleicht fahre ich am Samstag die CTF mit. Lohnt sich doch bestimmt - Oder?

Beste Grüße
Patrick


----------



## puremalt (25. August 2009)

http://www.ludweiler.net/einrichtungen/freizeit/warndthalle.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runnerfahrer (25. August 2009)

Hallo Octopuse300.Der Weg zur Halle ist ausgeschildert.Und die Anfahrt lohnt sich auf jeden Fall das kann ich Dir versprechen.Bis Samstag.Gruß Udo


----------



## 007ike (25. August 2009)

lohnt sich!


----------



## Dämon__ (25. August 2009)

Der Wildsau ist super  bin auch am Start und die üblichen Verdächtigen bestimmt auch.
@puremalt wir starten um 09.00 Uhr!


----------



## michael.sc (25. August 2009)

...wir starten wohl ab Püttlingen um 8:00 Uhr und sind dann auch
um 9:00 Uhr an der Halle am Start...werd aber nur die 60er- Runde
fahren.

@octopuse300: Kannst gerne nach Ludweiler mitfahren.


----------



## Octopuse300 (26. August 2009)

Danke an alle für die Infos!

@michael:
Ich hab eigentlich am Wochenende gar keine Zeit. Will mir aber trotzdem den Sa. Vormittag freiräumen für die CTF.
Daher werde ich mit dem Auto hinfahren und nur dort nur die kleine Runde fahren. Starten will ich auch schon um 8 Uhr.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## crazyeddie (27. August 2009)

ich starte gegen 8 in dudweiler und hab noch beliebig viele plätze frei  abfahrt an der halle gegen 9.


----------



## puremalt (27. August 2009)

Wir Schlammspritzer peilen Start um 8:30 an. Meine gemütliche Abfahrt in Brebach wäre dann 7:15.


----------



## gemorje (27. August 2009)

So wies aussieht, sind wir auch am Start.
Abfahrt irgendwann zwischen 0830 und 0900


----------



## 007ike (27. August 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> So wies aussieht, sind wir auch am Start.
> Abfahrt irgendwann zwischen 0830 und 0900



wir? würde mich anschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (27. August 2009)

Evtl. fahren Philipp und Marc mit.
Wenn nicht, bin ich alleine.
Aber wenn du auch dabei bist, dann bin ich auf jeden fall am Start!
Was wolltest du fahren?
Ich hatte die 60 oder 99 km im Visir.


----------



## 007ike (28. August 2009)

ich wollte 60 oder 99 fahren! 
Kann man ja während dem fahren entscheiden. Ich habe aber noch meinen Vater im Schlepp so, dass es etas gemütlicher wird.
Wir wollten 8 Uhr in WND losfahren so dass 9 uhr Start paßt.


----------



## gemorje (28. August 2009)

Spätestens heute Mittag weiß ich Bescheid, wie es bei den Jungs aussieht.
Melde mich dann bei dir.


----------



## Blocko (28. August 2009)

Bin dabei! **freu**


----------



## PirateSB (28. August 2009)

werde so um 8:00 uhr rum von sb los fahren und wollte auch um 09:00 uhr starten, wird bestimmt ne tolle sache; wie immer eigentlich


----------



## crazyeddie (28. August 2009)

na dann sehen wir uns ja irgendwo an der saar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brenner H-J (28. August 2009)

komme auch mit ein paar Leuten Starte gegen 8:00h allen viel Spaß bis dann.


----------



## Dämon__ (29. August 2009)

So es ist mal wieder vollbracht  war wieder richtig geil, erst wollten meine Beine gar nicht heute Morgen aber am Schluss ist es noch richtig schön gelaufen. 
Top Veranstaltung


----------



## gemorje (29. August 2009)

jep, war super.
bis nächstes jahr, ludweiler


----------



## chris84 (29. August 2009)

Ich bin auch wieder zurück! 

super Tour, wie immer sehr lohnenswert! Dieses Mal waren die Bodenbedingungen echt sensationell! 

Die Verpflegung und Ausschilderung wie immer top!


----------



## Schlammschlacht (29. August 2009)

ich bin jetzt zwar zum ersten mal mitgefahren und auch nur die 40-ger
fand die ganze veranstaltung trotzdem richtig super


----------



## crazyeddie (29. August 2009)

klasse veranstaltung. bericht auf meiner homepage gibts vermutlich morgen, die 168km stecken mir noch ein wenig in den knochen


----------



## gemorje (29. August 2009)

Du hast deinem Namen wieder alle Ehre gemacht....168km...


----------



## Schlammspritzer (29. August 2009)

Ach von mir ein großes Lob an Uwe und sein Team  

Ihr habt da wieder eine *super Strecke *zusammengestellt  Wir hatten wieder jede Menge Spaß und konnten uns auf den vielen schnellen Trails mal wieder richtig austoben  

Bitte macht weiter so


----------



## curve (29. August 2009)

Großes Lob an die Warndt-Biker, die Strecke gefällt mir besser als die Pur. Verpflegung war super und die Ausschilderung perfekt, endlich mal eine Strecke, bei der man sich nicht dauernd verfährt. 

Bin aber nur die CTF gefahren und frage mich immer wieder, wie viel man trainieren muss um den Ultra-Marathon zu überleben? Nach 39 km in 2h30 bin ich eigentlich ganz froh im Ziel zu sein ...


----------



## Peter Lang (29. August 2009)

@crazyeddie

hallo eddie, wenn du dich erholt hast, schraub deinem Vater mal ein neues mittleres Kettenblatt ans Bike.

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blocko (30. August 2009)

Super Sache! Das nenne ich Preis-Leistung! Da esse ich doch gerne noch einen leckeren Kuchen und trinke einen Kaffee mehr danach. Hoffentlich beleibt das auch im nächsten Jahrzehnt so. 
Geht doch! 

Bike on...

PS: Aber besser als die PUR ist es nicht. Sagen wir genauso nett.


----------



## 007ike (30. August 2009)

Blocko schrieb:


> ................
> 
> PS: Aber besser als die PUR ist es nicht. Sagen wir genauso nett.



was hat denn das eine mit dem andern zu tun


----------



## Blocko (30. August 2009)

007ike schrieb:


> was hat denn das eine mit dem andern zu tun



ich nahm nur Bezug auf das Kommentar von curve weiter unten.
"...die Strecke gefällt mir besser als die Pur. "


----------



## 007ike (30. August 2009)

Blocko schrieb:


> ich nahm nur Bezug auf das Kommentar von curve weiter unten.
> "...die Strecke gefällt mir besser als die Pur. "



ok hab´s gesehen, ist trozdem ein seltsamer Vergleich:

das eine ist eine einmalig ausgeschilderte runde das andere eine permanente


----------



## Blocko (30. August 2009)

007ike schrieb:


> ok hab´s gesehen, ist trozdem ein seltsamer Vergleich:
> 
> das eine ist eine einmalig ausgeschilderte runde das andere eine permanente



vollkommen richtig. sollte man nicht vergleichen!
PUR ist megageil


----------



## curve (30. August 2009)

007ike schrieb:


> ok hab´s gesehen, ist trozdem ein seltsamer Vergleich:
> 
> das eine ist eine einmalig ausgeschilderte runde das andere eine permanente


... die bei der CTF Hassel/St. Ingbert gefahren wurde und übrigens grottenschlecht ausgeschildert war. Ist doch jetzt auch egal, Wildsau war super, also vergesst es einfach.


----------



## gemorje (30. August 2009)

Die PUR ist eigentlich sehr gut ausgeschildert.
Problem war/ist nur, dass man die Schilder bei starkem Bewuchs (->Sommermonate) nicht sieht.
Fahrt die Strecke mal in der kalten Jahreshälfte, da kann man sich quasi nicht verfahren.


----------



## chris84 (30. August 2009)

Problem Nr. 2 bei der Pur ist zudem, dass sich ein verblasstes blau kaum noch von einem verblassten grün unterscheiden lässt  aber das ist ja wieder ein anderes Thema....

Die Wildsau-Crew hat sich auf jeden Fall ordentlich Arbeit mit der Ausschilderung gemacht!


----------



## Markus (MW) (30. August 2009)

Hi, 
der Wildsau Marathon war diese Jahr wieder super. 
Eine tolle Strecke, perfekte Ausgeschildert und abwechslungsreicher Verpflegung. 

Rundum eine sehr gelungener Marathon, an der sich so manch andere Veranstalter eine Scheibe abschneiden könnte. Und damit meine ich nicht nur die Verpflegung. 

Liebe Warndt-Biker, also ein Dickes Lob für Euer Engagement.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (31. August 2009)

curve schrieb:


> ... die bei der CTF Hassel/St. Ingbert gefahren wurde und übrigens grottenschlecht ausgeschildert war. Ist doch jetzt auch egal, Wildsau war super, also vergesst es einfach.



hab aber jetzt verstanden was du meinst


----------

